# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Koha e Ardhjes - E Diela II

## NoName

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 2-të të Ardhjes C 

Shëlbimi është i mundshëm!*






Ja përsëri në takimin tonë javor të së shtunës me Fjalën e Zotit të liturgjisë Hyjnore të së dielës. Kësaj herët do të dëgjojmë dhe meditojmë së bashku leximet biblike të liturgjisë Hyjnore të dielës së dytë të kohës kishtare të Ardhjes, që përgatit dhe paraprijnë festën e Mishërimit të Zotit, festën e Zotit me ne, Krishtlindjen.

Leximet biblike te dieles se dyte te kohes se Ardhjes:
_Baruku 5,1-9: Zoti do të tregojë shkëlqimin e vet në ty.
Flipianëve 1,4-6.8-11: Jini të ndershëm e të patëmetë për ditën e Krishtit.
Luka 3,1-6: Cdo njeri do ta shohë shëlbimin e Hyjit!_

Në dielën e dytë të kohës liturgjike të Ardhjes, liturgjia na ofron si model  shembull të pritjes së Ardhjes së Zotit, figurën e Gjon Pagëzuesit. Gjoni na fton të shprehim përmes shenjës së pagëzimit, vendimin e kthimit tonë në rrugën e Zotit, të tregojmë përcaktimin tonë për tu kthyer tek Hyji, çka edhe karakterizon kohën e re, kohën në të cilën vjen shpëtimi jonë. Për të krishterin, pikërisht në kujtimin e pagëzimit personal, gjendet zgjedhja dhe përcaktimi i besimit në Zotin që përfaqëson këtë kthesë vendimtare.

Ne, prandaj përmes lutjes i kërkojmë Zotit forcën për ta orijentuar jetën tonë drejt Tij. Lutja e dytë e Meshës së kësaj diele na ofron këtë përmbajtje
foli sot zemrës së popullit tënd, në mënyrë që në pastërtinë e fesë e shenjtërinë e jetës të mund të ecim drejt ditës në cilën do ta shfaqësh plotësisht lavdinë e emrit tënd.

Teksti i pjesës së Ungjillit ( Lk 3,1-6) të kësaj së diele është thirrje për të përgatitur rrugën, për të rrafshuar shtigjet, në perspektivën e ardhjes së Zotit. Figura e Gjon Pagëzuesit, paraqitur si pararendës i Mesisë, që predikon pagëzimin e kthimit për të pasur faljen e mëkateve, krijon një situat të re pritjeje, në qendër të së cilës delë në pah figura e të priturit: Jezusit, dëftimit të Zotit, atij që na zhytë në Shpirtin e Hyjit.

Profetizimi i Izaisë, në leximin e parë ( Bar 5,1-9), paraprijnë, anticipon kështu shpresën dhe gëzimin të cilit Ungjilli do ti japë plotësimin: flitet për faljen e mëkateve e rivendosjen e miqësisë ndërmjet popullit e Zotit. Hyji kthehet e bëhët bariu i popullit të vet, bëhët udhëheqësi që e fton e mbështet popullin në kthimin e vet drejt Tij.

Kërkesa e kthimit tek Zoti del në pah edhe në leximin e dytë ( Fil 1,4-6.8-11): në pritje të qiellit të ri e të tokës së re, të krishterët janë të thirrur të jetojnë e të kalojnë një jetë të shenjtë, të ushtrojnë drejtësinë e durimin, të jetojnë në paqe.
Porosia e leximeve biblike të kësaj së diele është kjo: Zoti vjen për të na shpëtuar. Ai na dhuron Shpirtin e vet në mënyrë që të mund ta orijentojmë jetën tonë gjurmëve të tija hyjnore.

Kumtimi i Gjon Pagëzuesit është i ngarkuar plotë me shpresë: Cdo njeri do ta shohë shëlbimin e Hyjit (Lk 3,6), që është shfaqur në Jezusin, të Birin e të Tejëlartit, ardhur, si njeri ndër njerëz, për ti dhënë fillim Shëlbimit tonë. Kremtimi i liturgjisë Hyjnore të dielës së dytë Ardhjes e shton në ne fuqinë shpirtërore për tia përgatitur sa më mirë udhët e jetës ardhjes së Krishtit.Këtu mund të dëgjoni programin e plotë...

----------

